
California Cities Are Trying to Kill an Important Location Privacy Bill – EFF - tdaltonc
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/06/five-california-cities-are-trying-kill-important-location-privacy-bill
======
tdaltonc
I can absolutely see why transportation authorities like LADOT want this data.
Heck, I can see why the public at large would want this data! There are a lot
of ways that data could improve urban management.

And nowadays, we have the technology to unlock that value without violating
peoples privacy. Using GAN's, an e-scooter company could turn over data that
is exactly as useful to the public and the real dataset, except it's not about
real users. It's about a shadow universe of people who behave just like real
people, but aren't.

NVIDIA's
[https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/](https://thispersondoesnotexist.com/) is
probably the best known example of this technique, but transportation data
would be a fantastic application.

